# General > Business >  September start for new High Life Highland Chief Executive

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*September start for new High Life Highland Chief Executive*


Steve Walsh OBE has been appointed as the Chief Executive designate for High Life Highland, it was announced today by Donald McLachlan, the Chair of the charity's Board.   Mr Walsh will take up post in early September 2019, following the retirement of current Chief Executive, Ian Murray.   [Read Full Article]

----------

